# 921 and Sears?



## Orangeblood (Sep 9, 2003)

Does anyone know if Sears will be carrying the 921, when it gets released later this year?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey Orangeblood. From one Texan to another, Welcome to DBSTalk :welcome_s 

I haven't heard anything firm on whether or not Sears will carry the 921. I would suspect they will judging from some of the other Dish stuff they carry. I'm sure any sightings will be reported here very quickly.


----------



## Orangeblood (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:hi: Welcome to DBSTalk Orangeblood!

There may be a conflict or at least something to ponder, there hasn't been much said on the JVC TU-9000 HD DVR JVC is supposed to manufacture for Dish, but if it ever becomes a reality, that may pop into Sears before a JVC branded 921. I can't speak on a national level, but for the 721, it took a few months after the release for the local Sears stores here to get the 721 and start selling it.


----------

